# Just Checkin In



## kat41 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just wanted to make sure I was able to log in and post. Are we ready to go camping? I am...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Kat
I'm ready! As soon as the Outback is back from the service dept. that is! Had to run it in again, because I had some adjustments to get done before the warranty expires.

Anyway, I guess this is the NEW MEMBER check in. I'll check in again since the old check in went away...

Let me explain the name...
NDJollyMon
ND=North Dakota, where I currently reside.
JollyMon=It's a song title by Jimmy Buffett. (card carrying Parrothead here)

I am a career firefighter/EMT. My family started camping in tents, progressed to pop up trailers, and this is our first full size travel trailer. We camp mostly in Northern Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, Wyoming, etc. I prefer State Parks, forests, or National Parks.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess I'll check in too. I'm Kampingkris - or just plain Kris - and we live in Folsom, CA. Husband - Steve - is career firefighter - actually right now he's the training officer for the dept. because a couple of heart attacks has forced him off the front lines. Our daughter just started high school this week (my baby!) I'm kind of involved in lots of stuff - including running our failing vending machine business and working part time as communications manager for the local chamber of commerce. We escape camping whenever possible - usually to Lake Tahoe which is about 1 1/2 hrs away. In fact, we're heading there for the Labor Day weekend.

Love our Outback - although a leak around the queen slide has been a bit of a challenge. It's going back next week for some minor stuff because the warranty is running out and I just enjoy annoying the dealer... However, next trailer will have a BIGGER bathroom and LARGER bed!
I'll try some of these smiley guys...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kris, glad to see your login worked ok. And yessss i'm ready to go camping. Kat41 and I will be off to a 4 day Rally starting tomorrow back home for 3 days then off to a 3 day Bluegrass Festival. Home again for 1 week then out to West Texas to do some spring diving, home again for a couple of weeks then back out again doing the Bluegrass thing again. Ya might say we are gonna be "OUTBACK" for a while...









Keep on Outbacking


----------

